# Thanks Purigen



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

After moving my tank, I added peat moss and two driftwood. For over three weeks, I have tea colored water, even with 50% water changes.

I did another 50% water change yesterday and added 500ml of purigen to the top most container of my fluval 405.

Got home today and the water looks awesome. Actually, it looks like there is no water.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's awesome! I've been fighting the tannins in my cichlid tank for quite some time, boiled the driftwood and everything. I might have to try some of this.


----------



## Crackbaby84 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a similar problem with drift wood, I put it in a pot and boiled it for like 6hours, changing the water every hour or so. then let it sit in water over night. Then rinsed it and put it in. been in for 6+ hours and still crystal clear water. When you boil, when the water gets brown, change the water and keep boiling it.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I was not able to boil my driftwood because of it's large size.
I soak it for 3 weeks on a 20gal tank, and I keep on changing the water till it looks clear. I guess the tannins could have come from the peat moss as well.

Also, before I have peat moss and two big driftwood, there is always a slight haze and some very small stuff floating around even when I have filter floss to polish the water.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2010)

Purigen does rock. Try running it with a bag of Chemi-Pure. That's what I've done and it looks like the fish are suspended in mid air. Just like yours!!!


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I like that description "suspended in mid air".:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I just did a water test and
ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 0
ph 7.6
ph high 7.4

I am curious about the ph I am getting. Ever since my tank cycle and I got 0 ammonia and nitrites, my ph is always in between. Even when I added peat moss, I thought the peat moss would lower the ph some more.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never tried it.My canister filters do have both of my tanks crystal clear though.It does look like the fish are suspended in mid air.

Tank looks awesome,BTW.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

After 3 weeks, 500ml of purigen looks like this. Little beads on the left is when it is new.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't you recharge it with bleach?


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, I am re-charging with bleach.


----------

